

CNN editor fired after posting a tweet regretting Muslim leader death - georgecmu
http://www.mediaite.com/tv/breaking-cnns-octavia-nasr-leaving-network-after-controversial-tweet/

======
georgecmu
Here's her explanation of the tweet:

[http://news.blogs.cnn.com/2010/07/06/nasr-explains-
controver...](http://news.blogs.cnn.com/2010/07/06/nasr-explains-
controversial-tweet-on-lebanese-cleric/)

